# A Newbie....



## Kino (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello guys just wanted to say hello and I am new here... I am from southern In. and have been fox and coyote hunting since the late seventies and still can't get enough. Looking forward to reading and seeing your western experiances and sharing my eastern memories.


----------



## Kino (Apr 18, 2008)

I posted some pics on the "picture thread". I have alot more at home on my other computer but at the moment I am kinda away (Iraq!). Here is my favorite....Funny thing is I can kill a thousand and not many know who you are but kill one black one and everyone does!!


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

1. Welcome
2. Awesome Pictures
3. Thank you and get home soon.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

Right on the black coyote is awesome !!! We se allot of fox in different color phases of black to silver but first time I saw a coyote that way.

Keep your head down bud, here is a video to make you smile. I did when I watched it.....

http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p126 ... t=Oops.flv

Stay safe,
Norm


----------



## dtlwheels (Apr 5, 2008)

Tyrant said:


> http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p126 ... t=Oops.flv


thats a nasty way to die for anyone


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I bet he never felt a thing.

jaybic


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

dtlwheels said:


> Tyrant said:
> 
> 
> > http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p126 ... t=Oops.flv
> ...


I like nasty deaths to people trying to kill our soldiers.

I still remember the poor souls jumping to thier deaths from the World Trade Center buildings so they didn't get burned alive !!!

Or the use of IED's..... Or small children to fight war...

Nasty is good....
Norm


----------



## I_AM_LEGEND (Mar 19, 2008)

Allah Ahk-BOOM!!!!!! lol, at this point they gotta be running out of virgins!!!


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

That is not something you see everyday...great pics Kino...get home safe so you can do that again..


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I_AM_LEGEND said:


> Allah Ahk-BOOM!!!!!! lol, at this point they gotta be running out of virgins!!!


HAHAHA thats great


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

dtlwheels said:


> Tyrant said:
> 
> 
> > http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p126 ... t=Oops.flv
> ...


To hell with them...nasty or not...they dont care what they do to our soliders...thats just 1 less bullet our soliders have to use..


----------



## DoubleD1 (Feb 5, 2006)

That video makes me think of the 'Wreaking havoc one round at a time' article in May's issue of American Rifleman. 
It was about SOG teams planting booby trapped ammo in Vietnam. They also included mortar rounds. 
Sounds good to me. Ya'll might not want to fire any captured AK ammo.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Too bad the first round did not kill him! I think the camera man got smoked to?


----------

